# Building pictures



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

We went and picked up my quilting table today. I've had the machine head since last year. Then left part of it, so have to go back and get the rest of it. Still can't get it all set up until my DIL comes over and lays my tile.

Here is a couple pictures.









The steps I built. I actually measured and cut out all the board by my self. They are made from used lumber that my SIL gave me.









Shelves with the tiles waiting to be laid.


















The latest slip covers I made.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I will probably be going tomorrow and pick up two more windows to put in each end.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

I am really impressed. I wish I knew how to cut wood and build things. There's a lot that needs done around here.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow, a gorgeous sewing building. I'd say congratulations but the drool is dripping out of my mouth, LOL! Your steps look great.. Do enjoy and send progress pictures too.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Thanks I will send updates. I'm just so excited and can't wait to get it fixed up. We have some paneling that was left over from another project. I don't like paneling but it's something we already have and money is tight. There isn't enough for all of it but maybe at least a couple walls.

The tiles are also free. My DIL works laying comercial tiles. This is some that was left over from various jobs so the colors arn't the same. I have 3 boxes of white, 1 box of grey and 1 box of black. But I still need 15 tiles having enough to cover the floor. Right now it's just painted plywood.

I found some windows for 25.00 each. Oh and when I picked up the table today the lady gave me a HUGE roll of batting.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks for sharing your pictures. This is a dream all of us have. You're one lucky girl! You did a good job with the steps too. I look forward to seeing update pictures as you make progress fixing it up.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Ruby, it is looking great--wonderful job on the steps. Bet you can't wait to get it all set up so you can use it, but it is wonderful you are recycling your tile & paneling. Hope it all comes together for you soon, and keep us posted with pics & updates.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

That is so awesome. Great job on the steps too. Use those different colored tiles creative, I know you can! Design a "floor quilt" -


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

You could cut the paneling down, use it like wainscoting and paint it, (put drywall on underneath.) Then a piece of painted trim for a chair rail at the top of the paneling.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Chixarecute said:


> You could cut the paneling down, use it like wainscoting and paint it, (put drywall on underneath.) Then a piece of painted trim for a chair rail at the top of the paneling.


That's a thought, I think I would have enough if I did it that way.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I'm in love with your slipcovers, those are so ME!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Thanks CJ, they were for a couple customers.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Ruby you are moving along so nicely on your building, I've had mine for awhile now but since DH is sick I don't get to do much work on it and don't have anyone to help me out so it will just have to wait.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

cc, the building came with the shelves and insulation already in it. All I've done so far is make the steps.


----------

